# Keeping this Forum alive ~ blue turtle Lol



## instar (Feb 22, 2005)

Its a macquarii (not blue either, lousy photography  







and ELN


----------



## craig.a.c (Feb 22, 2005)

Very cute. How old are they?


----------



## instar (Feb 22, 2005)

There about two years craig, They grow more quickly in captivity. In the wild they might be half the size. Due to go to a bigger tank soon.


----------



## hugsta (Feb 22, 2005)

Great reflection Dan....LOL 
Cute turt as well.


----------



## BROWNS (Feb 22, 2005)

Nice looking turt instar,don't ya just love any animal with blue on it.

Here's a pic of an extremely rare form of blue jungle,can't wait to breed from him and see what comes out.....definitely a new morph of jungle here and i'll probably sell the hatchies for $5,000 and hets for $2,500 :lol: :wink:


----------



## instar (Feb 22, 2005)

Very nice Andy! wow


----------



## peterescue (Feb 22, 2005)

Nice pair of porkers youve got there Dan. They eat well I see.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2005)

Like the jungle Browns very nice. Also nice turts inny


----------



## instar (Feb 22, 2005)

peterescue said:


> Nice pair of porkers youve got there Dan. They eat well I see.



Indeed Pete, and they only get fed once a week and not that much, but they do get a healthy variety. You can note the rather fast growth from the color of the eln's shell, shouldnt be so light.
Despite that they are healthy enough. Water has been on the warmish side at about 25c over summer, I usually keep it down to about 21 or 22c, got tired of changing frozen water bottles. 
they should be only half the size but then ive seen captives at twice the size at 2 years, most folk do pump them full of food. :wink:


----------



## hugsta (Feb 22, 2005)

Count me in for one of your blue phase jungles Browns, I'll have a trio thanks...


----------



## rodentrancher (Feb 22, 2005)

Hey Inny, I'm trying! Still taking photos of the GTF's. bit buggad if I can work it out yet? Sorry mate! Don't worry, I'll bloody work it out! Grrrrr!!!  Well, one can only hope??? :roll:


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2005)

yay, a blue morph turtle  awesome!!!!!!


----------



## BROWNS (Feb 22, 2005)

> Count me in for one of your blue phase jungles Browns, I'll have a trio thanks...


No probs mate,you're first on the waiting list...


----------



## hugsta (Feb 23, 2005)

Will it be a long wait Browns.........


----------



## BROWNS (Feb 23, 2005)

Yep you bet yo a$$ dude,you have no idea how many others are after some of these guys :roll:


----------

